# Desktopreplacement/Gamingnotebook gesucht



## Rupert (11. August 2010)

Hallo.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 17" oder 18" Notebook als Desktopreplacement.
Akkulaufzeit und Gewicht sind darum nicht sehr wichtig.
Display sollte none-glare sein.
Ob Intel oder AMD-Plattform ist erst mal egal, Vierkerner wäre aber wünschenswert. Mind. 300GB Festplatte und 4 GB RAM.
Als Grafik sollte es eine 5870M mit DDR5-RAM sein.
Preislich bis max 1.500 Euro, günstiger wird aber auch gerne genommen.

Wichtig ist aber noch, dass das Notebook eine Wohnzimmer- bzw. frauenkompatibles Aussehen hat.
Das Asus G73 ist darum wegen seines Stealth-Design schon aus dem Rennen.


----------



## Superwip (11. August 2010)

Wofür willst du das Notebook genau einsetzen; bist du dir sicher, dass du mit einem kompakten Desktop PC nicht besser bedient wärst?

Du solltest dich eventuell mal bei MySn umschauen, die haben high-end Gameingnotebooks mit recht dezenter Optik
Schenker Notebooks - Xtreme Mobile Gaming | mySN.de


----------



## Zerebo (11. August 2010)

Soll das nur im Wohnzimmer stehen?
Weil es gibt wirklich hübsche HTPC Gehäuse die sehen aus wie ein Verstärker und passen damit super ins Wohnzimmer.
Damit würdest du deutlich billiger und besser wegkommen.Die kann man an den Fernseher anschließen dazu noch drahtlose Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## Rupert (11. August 2010)

Das Notebook soll universell Eingesetzt werden, d.h. zum Spielen wie auch zum Surfen und etwas Office.
Es wird dann hauptsächlich von meiner Partnerin im Wohnzimmer genutzt.
Sie braucht eigentlich auch nicht die Hammer-Spieleleistung, da Sie in erster Linie die typischen Spiele von Plants vs. Zombies, über WOW bis zu Sims 3 spielt.
Dennoch möchte ich von der Leistung auf der sicheren Seite und ein wenig für die Zukunft gerüstete sein, den nachträglich Aufrüsten ist eben so eine Sache bei einem Notebook.
Obwohl ich in meinem Arbeitszimmer einen aktuellen Gamer-PC stehen habe, würde ich evtl. auch mal das eine oder andere Spiel (Shooter, Rennspiele) auf dem Notebook spielen wollen.
Und so ein 17" oder 18" Bildschirm in 1920x1080 möchte ja auch adäquat befeuert werden.

Sicherlich ist ein kompakter Desktop-PC die bessere weil kostengünstigere Lösung. 
Leider haben wir aber im neuen Wohnzimmer keinen Platz mehr für einen PC incl. 19" Monitor und Tastatur.
So ein Notebook kann bei Bedarf platzsparend am Esstisch oder Wohnzimmertisch genutzt werden und wird bei Besuch einfach mal eben zusammengeklappt und in einer Schublade oder Tasche verstaut.
Diese ästhetische Lösung hat allerdings ihren Preis...
Bei mySN habe ich leider keine Configuration gefunden, die bei den o.g. Vorgaben unterhalb meiner preislichen Schmerzgrenze bleibt.




Edit: Ergänzend zum Beitrag von Zerebo.
Über deinen Vorschlag zum HTPC hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht. 
Als Steuerzentrale für TV, Video und Audio macht so ein Gerät im Zusammenspiel mit einer guten Media-Center Software wie xbmc sicher auch Sinn.
Aber mit dem Lesen von Web-Inhalten aus 3 Metern Entfernung auf einem 40" TV-Gerät können wir uns nicht so recht anfreunden. 
Das ist irgendwie anders...schwieriger, als wenn man direkt vor dem Monitor sitzt. Ähnliches gilt für Office-Anwendungen. Allein die Mauswege fühlen sich anders an.


----------



## Superwip (11. August 2010)

Als Bildschirm kann man ja den Fernseher nutztn; oder habt ihr keinen?

Desktop PCs kann man auch wirklich sehr kompakt bauen und etwa in einer Lade oder schlichtweg zwischen Fernseher und Wand verbauen, wo Platz für einen DVD Player ist ist auch Platz für einen PC

Tastatur sollte auch kein Problem sein; einfach eine Funktastatur, die man dann flexibel einsetzen kann


----------



## Rupert (12. August 2010)

Doch, Fernseher sollte vorhanden sein. 
Ich glaube das ist das große flache 40"-Dingens in der Schrankwand.
Aber wie ich zu Zerebos Beitrag schon geschrieben habe, tue ich mich mit der Haptik auf 3 Metern entfernung etwas schwer.
Ist vom arbeiten eben noch etwas anderes, als wenn man 20 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt ist.
Außerdem wirft das andere Probleme auf: Wie teilen wir den Fernseher, wenn ich Fußball sehen möchte, meine Partnerin in der Zeit aber lieber Zombies plättet.

Zudem halte ich den Aufbau einen Gaming-HTPC in der oben beschriebenen Ausstattung mit PC-Komponenten in der Größe eines DVD-Player für ein sehr ambitioniertes Projekt.
Speziell wenn ich gerade in Richtung meines DVD-Players mit geschätzten 6cm Bauhöhe blicke.
Dennoch hätte es natürlich seinen Reiz wenn ich damit gleichzeitig noch DVB-Receiver, DVD-Player und Media-Streamer ersetzen könnte.
Wie würde denn die Konfiguration eines solchen kompakten PCs aussehen? Welche Komponenten und Gehäuse schlägst du vor und was würde das im Vergleich zum Notebook dann kosten?

Dennoch bin ich natürlich an weiteren alternativen Vorschlagen zum Thema Notebook interessiert.


----------



## Zerebo (12. August 2010)

Das Gehäuse ist abhängig vom eigenem Geschmack und was man alles drinn haben will.Von Atx bis Mini Itx gibt es alles.
So ein HTPC könnte in etwa so aussehen:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ian-Li-HTPC-Chassis-PC-C32B-black::11301.html
Netzteil etwa 50 Euro
Samsung SpinPoint F3  100 Euro
G.SKill Ripjaws 4GB Kit  85 Euro
MSI R5770 Hawk 152 Euro
Scythe Shuriken 20 Euro
Intel Variante (Stromsparend):
GigaByte GA-H55M-UD2H 80 Euro
Intel Core i5 660 180 Euro
Amd Variante (mehr Leistung fürs Geld)
GigaByte GA-880GM- 75 Euro
AMD Athlon II X4 635 Box 90 Euro (eventuell undervolten)

Macht etwa 835 für die Intelvariante und 740 für Amd Variante.
Hab jetzt nur mal schnell zusammengestellt.Will man es besonders leise haben muss man etwas mehr auf die Komponenten schauen.Auch eine SSD als Systemplatte wäre dann denkbar.Außerdem ist noch einiges einsparpotential bei allen Komponenten drinn.
Könnte in dem Gehäuse etwas warm werden(ist ziemlich klein), sollte aber laufen und ein Laptop mit ähnlicher Leistung wäre mehr als doppelt so teuer.


----------



## Rupert (12. August 2010)

Danke für die Zusammenstellung.
Bei den Gehäusemaßen könnte es aber schon eng werden mit der Luftzikulation, da es gerade mal so in mein Schrankfach passen würde.

Preislich eine interessante Alternative zum Notebook.
Ist die 5770 mit der Leistung einer 5870M vergleichbar?
Und schaltete Sie sich zusätzlich auf wenn die Leistung gebraucht wird, da zum Surfen der interne Grafikchip reichen würde.

Fehlt im Preis noch eine DVB-S2 Karte, sowie Funktastatur und Maus.


----------



## Zerebo (12. August 2010)

5770 und 5870m sind der gleiche Chip.
Die 5770 ist aber höher getaktet und damit schneller als die mobile Version.
Der Idle erbauch der Karte liegt etwa bei 20 Watt.Umschalten ist also nicht nötig und auch nicht wirklich ohne weiteres möglich.
Wichtig ist das etwas Platz zu den Seiten und nach hinten ist für die Kühlung.
Noch ne ganze nummer kleiner ginge es mit einem mini Itx Board und Gehäuse.
Aber dann passt außer der Grafikkarte keine andere Erweiterungskarte mehr rein und außerdem ist es nicht einfach ein passendes Gehäuse zu finden.


----------



## Superwip (12. August 2010)

Wenn man das System unbedingt in einem DVD Player großen Gehäuse unterbringen will muss man klarerweise auf eine dezitierte GraKa verzichten, da GraKas ja normal zum MB stehen und standardmäßig 107mm hoch/breit sind; mit viel Bastelaufwand könnte man hier die Karte höchstens mit einem PCIe Riser mit flexiblem Kabel paralell zum MB auf oder neben das MB legen, aber um so keine Kühlungsprobleme zu bekommen müsste man wohl auf eine WaKü oder ein sehr ausgefeiltes, eigens angepasstes LuKü Konzept setzen

Dieses Gehäuse
SilverStone Lascala LC19 silber, 120W (SST-LC19S-R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Im "DVD Player Format" ist etwa nur 6,8cm hoch- aber eine GraKa bringt man da nicht unter

Auch das interne Netzteil macht die Nutzung einer besseren GraKa unmöglich, lässt sich aber aufrüsten; es reicht auch nicht für alle CPUs aus, es gibt aber durchaus Modelle, die ausreichend stromsparend sind und es mit high-end Notebook CPUs aufnehmen können

Dieses Gehäuse
SilverStone Sugo SG07 schwarz, 600W ATX, Mini-ITX (SST-SG07B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Im "Schuhschachtelformat" ist zwar kompakter aber mit 19cm auch wesentlich dicker/höher; ermöglicht aber problemlos selbst den Einbau von high-end GraKas, auch das interne Netzteil ist mit 600W stark genug für die Kombination high-End CPU+ high- End GraKa

Größe: 222 x 190 x 350 mm


Ansonsten tut es eventuell ein Komplett PC wie etwa der demnächst erscheinende ASRock Vision 3D-BD der nur 7cm hoch (200 x 70 x 200 mm) und neben einem 1156 Prozessor mit einer GT 425M ausgestattet ist

Beispielkonfig mit ähnlicher Leistung wie ein absoluter high-end Laptop:

Gehäuse+ Netzteil:
SilverStone Sugo SG07 ~175€
SilverStone Sugo SG07 schwarz, 600W ATX, Mini-ITX (SST-SG07B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mainboard:
ASUS M4A88T-I Deluxe, 880G ~110€
ASUS M4A88T-I Deluxe, 880G (Sockel-AM3, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBDE0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

CPU: 
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T ~174€
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 125W, 6x 2.80GHz, boxed (HDT55TFBGRBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE ~130€
AMD Phenom II X4 955 (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGMBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

RAM:
OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 ~78€
OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (OCZ3P1333LV4GK) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

SSD:
OCZ Vertex 60GB ~122€
OCZ Vertex 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-1VTX60G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

HDD:
Samsung EcoGreen F3 1500GB ~65€
Samsung EcoGreen F3 1500GB, SATA II (HD153WI) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Blu-Ray LW: 
Sony Optiarc BC-5500A Slim ~140€
Sony Optiarc BC-5500A Slim (30648660/30649860) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

GraKa: 
Club 3D Radeon HD 5770 ~112€
Club 3D Radeon HD 5770, 512MB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, VGA, PCIe 2.1 (CGAX-5772I) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

CPU Kühler:
CoolIT Eco A.L.C. ~60€
CoolIT Eco A.L.C. Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

CPU Kühler Lüfter (leiser und besser als das Original aber nicht notwendig)
be quiet Silent Wings Pure ~8€ 
be quiet Silent Wings Pure, 120x120x25mm, 1350rpm, 79.2m³/h, 18.5dB(A) (BL043) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

TV Karte:
MSI DigiVox mini II Deluxe ~15€
MSI DigiVox mini II Deluxe, USB 2.0 (S36-0400570-D47) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
_____
~1065€ (mit 1055T)

Mit dieser Config wäre der PC in praktisch jeder Hinsicht schon deutlich schneller als die schnellsten High-End Laptops; bei Bedarf natürlich anpassbar, so kann man auf das Blu- Ray LW oder die SSD verzichten oder eine bessere GraKa nehmen

Du könntest aber auch noch einen draufsetzen und das Budged ausreizen

Gehäuse+ Netzteil:
SilverStone Sugo SG07 ~175€
SilverStone Sugo SG07 schwarz, 600W ATX, Mini-ITX (SST-SG07B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mainboard:
Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3, H55 ~94€
Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3, H55 (Sockel-1156, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

CPU:

Intel Core i7-860 ~260€
Intel Core i7-860, 4x 2.80GHz, tray (BV80605001908AK) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

RAM:
A-DATA XPG X Series DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) ~107€
A-DATA XPG X Series DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (AD31600X002GMU) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

SSD:
OCZ Vertex 60GB ~122€
OCZ Vertex 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-1VTX60G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

HDD:
Samsung EcoGreen F3 1500GB ~65€
Samsung EcoGreen F3 1500GB, SATA II (HD153WI) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Blu-Ray LW: 
Sony Optiarc BC-5500A Slim ~140€
Sony Optiarc BC-5500A Slim (30648660/30649860) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

GraKa: 
Point of View GeForce GTX 480 ~400€
Point of View GeForce GTX 480, 1536MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (VGA-480-A1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder XFX Radeon HD 5870 ~340€ (leiser, kühler und etwas billiger aber etwas langsamer, (noch) kein stereoskopisches 3D)
XFX Radeon HD 5870 850M XFX-Design Assassin's Creed Edition, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1 (HD-587X-ZNFA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

CPU Kühler: 
CoolIT Eco A.L.C. ~60€
CoolIT Eco A.L.C. Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

CPU Kühler Lüfter
be quiet Silent Wings Pure ~8€
be quiet Silent Wings Pure, 120x120x25mm, 1350rpm, 79.2m³/h, 18.5dB(A) (BL043) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

TV Karte:
MSI DigiVox mini II Deluxe ~15€
MSI DigiVox mini II Deluxe, USB 2.0 (S36-0400570-D47) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
_____
~1450€ (Mit GTX 480)

Viel mehr geht in der Größenklasse aber auch nicht (eventuell eine richtige WaKü, die auch die GraKa mit einbezieht, was mit der GTX 480 grundsätzlich sehr sinnvoll wäre oder eine größere SSD); weit schneller als jeder aktuell denkbare Laptop aber auch sicher nicht gerade leise, zumindestens mit GTX 480

PS: ich sehe gerade, dass du den PC in ein Schrankfach integrieren willst... prinzipiell keine schlechte Idee; allerdings würde ich definitiv zusätzliche Lüftungsschlitze/Löcher+ Lüfter einbauen und/oder die Rückwand (falls vorhanden) entfernen; unter den Bedingungen würde ich ganz konkret keine GTX 480 empfehlen, außer mit einer WaKü mit externen Radiatoren

Mehr Leistung gibt es erst in zwangsweise etwas größeren micro ATX Systemen, dann ist aber auch mehr Platz, etwa für eine interne TV und eine Soundkarte

Es besteht hier auch die Möglichkeit komplett auf das Gehäuse zu verzichten und den PC einfach direkt in das Schrankfach einzubauen, für die Kühlung und den Luftstrom wäre das wohl sogar besser (dann braucht man aber natürlich noch ein Netzteil); hier lassen sich auch ~100€ sparen

Genaue Maße des Schrankfachs und weitere Informationen über den Schrank, Material (Holz/Metall/Kunststoff), Vorhandensein einer Rückwand, Vorhandensein einer Tür, grenzt das angepeilte Fach an eine Außenwand des Schranks (wegen eventueller Lüftungsschlitze) und auch Wandstärken des Schranks wären hilfreich um hier weitere, konkrete Empfehlungen abzugeben

Tastatur und Maus hab ich jetzt absichtlich nicht empfohlen, da das doch Geschmackssache ist und es hier eine enorme Auswahl gibt; hier ein paar Beispiele:

*Tastaturen:*

Billiglösung:
Hama Wireless Keyboard ~15€
Hama Wireless Keyboard 2,4G, USB, DE (52303) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

High-End:
Saitek Eclipse Wireless Lifetouch Keyboard ~90€
Exotisch anmutende Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung und Touchscreen anstelle des Numblocks
Saitek Eclipse Wireless Lifetouch Keyboard, USB (43001N002) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

HTPC:
Logitech diNovo Mini Black ~90€
Bessere Fernbedienung, sehr kompakt; WoW würde ich aber eher mit was anderem spielen
Logitech diNovo Mini Black, USB, DE (920-000241) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier hab ich nur einige Extreme genannt

*Mäuse:*

Minimallösung:
Philips SPM 4900 Wireless Notebook Mouse ~15€
Philips SPM 4900 Wireless Notebook Mouse, USB (SPM4900/10) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

High-End Gameing:
Razer Mamba Wireless Laser Gaming Mouse ~92€
Razer Mamba Wireless Laser Gaming Mouse, USB (RZ01-00120100-R3G1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Trackball:
Logitech Cordless Trackman Optical Refresh ~50€
Natürlich besonders vorteilhaft, wenn kein Tisch zur Verfügung steht; erfordert etwas Übung und ist dann (abgesehen von Egoshootern ab einem gewissen Niveau) durchaus brauchbar, kommt aber nie ganz an die Präzession einer Maus heran
Logitech Cordless Trackman Optical Refresh, PS/2 & USB (910-000810) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ebenfalls nur einige Extreme

Edit:


> Lian Li HTPC-Chassis PC-C37B - black 164,90 EUR
> ...
> MSI R5770 Hawk 152 Euro


 
Das geht leider nicht; in das Gehäuse passen nur low profile Karten; die aktuell schnellste low Profile Karte ist die HD 5570 und entspricht etwa einer Mobility Radeon HD5770 (um das mal sorum zu vergleichen)

Auch bei diesem Gehäuse sollte es grundsätzlich theoretisch möglich sein eine normalgroße Karte unter Zuhilfenahme eines PCIe Risers irgendwie reinzumodden aber den Aufwand würde ich nicht unterschätzen, die gesamte Gehäuserückwand müsste modifiziert und die Karte irgendwie befestigt werden, am Ende muss auch noch Platz für den Kühler sein...


----------



## Zerebo (13. August 2010)

Stimmt natürlich mit dem Gehäuse hab nicht aufgepasst.
Jetzt gibt es glaub ich genug Alternativen zu Laptop.


----------



## Rupert (14. August 2010)

Stimmt, theoretische Alternativen habe ich jetzt.
Ich danke euch.

Allerdings wird es bei diesen Gehäusen trotzdem ein Problem werden, sie in ein Regalfach der Schrankwand zu bekommen.
Von möglichen thermischen Problemen mal ganz abgesehen.
Lüftungsaussparungen zu sägen...daran brauche ich erst gar nicht zu denken, das würde ich nicht überleben 

Bleibt auch nach wie vor die Tatsache, das uns eben nur zeitgleich ein Fernseher zu Verfügung steht.

Von daher wird es wohl doch ein Laptop sein müssen. 
Doch noch Empfehlungen hierzu vorhanden?

Evtl. baue ich mir auf Grund eurer Anregung noch zusätzlich einen kleinen HTPC auf ATOM/ION-Basis zusammen.


----------



## Superwip (14. August 2010)

> Allerdings wird es bei diesen Gehäusen trotzdem ein Problem werden, sie in ein Regalfach der Schrankwand zu bekommen.


 
Sag uns doch mal die Maße, dann wird sich schon eine Lösung finden; das müsste schon ein sehr seltsamer Schrank sein, wenn da wirklich nichts reinpasst



> Lüftungsaussparungen zu sägen...daran brauche ich erst gar nicht zu denken, das würde ich nicht überleben


 
Familienerbstück? ^^
Hm... da muss man kreativ sein... geht es eventuell hinter oder unter dem Schrank oder TV? Der PC muss auch nicht direkt beim TV stehen; HDMI ist bis 15m Kabellänge vorgesehen, mit guten Kabeln sind auch noch 20m, mit LWL HDMI 100m möglich; man könnte den TV also in einiger Entfernung aufstellen und muss nur darauf achten, dass die Funkmaus und Tastatur noch Empfang haben Oder du sagst einfach der Geist deiner Uroma wäre dir erschienen und hätte dir befohlen Lüftungsschlitze in den Schrank zu sägen; eventuell könntest du die Entstehung des Lochs auch auf Riesenholzwürmer schieben, soll bei älterern Schränken ja vorkommen 



> Bleibt auch nach wie vor die Tatsache, das uns eben nur zeitgleich ein Fernseher zu Verfügung steht.


 
hm... hast du nicht noch einen Desktop PC? Den könnte sie benutzen, während du fernsiehst, dann brauchst du ihn ja eh nicht (außer du nutzt die Zeit immer zum Rendern oder dergleichen)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre es doch noch einen Bildschirm zu kaufen und etwa irgendwo an die Wand zu hängen, kostet ja auch kein Vermögen (~200€ für einen halbwegs vernünftigen 24 Zöller mit Full HD) (auch hier gilt: HDMI Kabel können ganzschön lang sein); an den PC lassen sich auch problemlos zwei (Bildschirme, ergo Monitor und TV) gleichzeitig anschließen und in den vorgeschlagenen Configs bietet er auch genug Leistung um gleichzeitig zu zocken und über die TV Karte fernzusehen
Eine interressante, nahzukünftige, Lösung in dem Zusammenhang wäre auch eventuell WHDI, ein Funkstandard der grob gesagt ein HDMI Signal übertragen kann und so den kabellosen Betrieb eines Bildschirms ermöglicht; die ersten Geräte dafür sollten in den nächsten Monaten erscheinen

Wenn du trotz all dieser Möglichkeiten immernoch zu einem Laptop greifen willst: wie gesagt, MySn hat recht dezente High-End (Gameing) Notebooks

Allerdings schaffe ich es nicht eines mit min. i7 Quad, 4GiB RAM, W-LAN und Mobility HD 5870 zu konfigurieren und dabei unter 1600€ zu bleiben...

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre eventuell dieses
MSI GX740-i7287LW7P (0017273E-SKU5) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Von der reinen Gehäuseform sieht es zwar recht dezent aus... aber es ist rot


----------



## Rupert (21. August 2010)

Nochmals vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info.
Ich hatte den Thread etwas aus den Augen verloren.

Als HTPC-Alternative habe ich mir nun den Xtreamer zugelegt.
Der spielt einfach alles ab, hat eine Jukebox, Internet-TV und-Radio, Youtube etc.
Für den Preis ein klasse Teil.

Bleibt also noch das Notebook. 
Du sagst ja ein konfiguriertes Notebook sprengt wohl den preislichen Rahmen.
ich muss dann doch schauen ob es auch eine Nummer kleiner geht oder ein Notebook von der Stange.


----------



## Superwip (21. August 2010)

Ich würde natürlich zu einem "von der Stange" greifen; mehr Hardware fürs gleiche Geld!

"Umsprayen" geht ja immernoch...


----------



## M@rs (22. August 2010)

HawkForce - GameForceM17G-Katana

das wäre auch eine alternative mit 4gbram hd5870 i7 740 500gb festplatte kostet es 1563€ ohne betriebssystem


----------



## Superwip (22. August 2010)

Komisch... ich komme auf 1.642,00 EUR- Betriebssystem und W-LAN nicht vergessen!


----------



## M@rs (22. August 2010)

habe doch geschrieben ohne betriebssystem.....

meistens hat man ja noch eins vom alten rechner, wovon ich ausgehe wenn er einen rechner ersatz anschaffen will


----------



## Rupert (23. August 2010)

Ja, Betriebssystem ist vorhanden.
Sieht interessant aus...wenn das Glare-Display nicht wäre.
Das ist für mich auch beim Asus ein "no go".


----------



## Superwip (23. August 2010)

okay, dann wirds richtig schwierig; in der Klasse gibt es fast nur Spiegel...

Um genau zu sein finde ich kein einziges mit mattem Display


----------



## Rupert (23. August 2010)

Verdammt 
Ich habe selber ein Netbook in "glare". 
Ich denke da produziert die Industrie wieder am Kundenwunsch vorbei.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2010)

Ja, oberhalb einer AMD 5650 gibt es nix mit mattem Display.


----------

